
Actors Huffman, Loughlin among 50 charged in college admissions bribery case - chmaynard
https://www.wpri.com/news/breaking-news/college-coaches-others-indicted-in-admissions-bribery-case-1/1842562981
======
chmaynard
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368815#19371411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368815#19371411)

